# Winding Khaki Mechanical?



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Quick question. Do you wind your watch until it stops?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

Don't have an answer to your question, but the watch looks GREAT on that strap.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes. The Khaki Mechanical won't let you overwind unless you're a barbarian. 
AGREED on the strap! Details please!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks guys!
The strap is from Wrist Candy Watch Club - Stylish and Affordable Watch Straps & Watch Bands (N.A.T.O., Canvas, Leather, and More).
I also have a Eulit perlon from Holbens, that was double the price, but better quality with a tighter weave and better buckle. However, it's up to you if you want to spend the extra $. Once I put it on I can't tell the difference.
BTW, I'm really enjoying this watch.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Great to hear!
I also wind my watch until it can't be wound any further.
Enjoy one of the best field watches of all time!


----------



## cpietras (Aug 17, 2014)

Ya that strap looks great. And yes wind it till it stops in the a.m.

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Great looking watch - strap pairing!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

You can't overwind the watch with your fingers.

_I'm a professional [desk] diver._


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

jtaka1 said:


> Thanks guys!
> The strap is from Wrist Candy Watch Club - Stylish and Affordable Watch Straps & Watch Bands (N.A.T.O., Canvas, Leather, and More).
> I also have a Eulit perlon from Holbens, that was double the price, but better quality with a tighter weave and better buckle. However, it's up to you if you want to spend the extra $. Once I put it on I can't tell the difference.
> BTW, I'm really enjoying this watch.


Thanks for the link. Ordered two and I had to follow suit with my Khaki as well.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## gasket (Jan 12, 2016)

This might come off as a stupid question, but do you guys actually take off the watch to wind it or do you wind it on the go?


----------



## cpietras (Aug 17, 2014)

gasket said:


> This might come off as a stupid question, but do you guys actually take off the watch to wind it or do you wind it on the go?


I have done both, winding watch while it is on isn't bad if I only have to make a couple rotations.

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

From my understanding, most manufacturers recommend winding off your wrist. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SeventySeven (Apr 10, 2008)

True or false? Don't know, but this is what I go by:_

'Wind the watch off of your wrist. While it may be tempting to give the crown a few twirls while you're surfing the Web at work, the angle can be awkward and put lateral stress on the delicate winding stem.'_

How to Maintain a Mechanical Watch - Gear Patrol


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Makes sense.


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

The older watches get the more stress fully winding can put on the mainspring. Is it likely you'll cause damage? Rarely, particularly if you're winding easily and stopping as soon as it begins getting tight. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## globetrotta (Jan 13, 2015)

I will winding mine off the wrist and clockwise as if to roll the thumb over the crown like flicking the thumb over the forfinger the way my grandfather showed me 48 years ago...cannot wait for that tactile feelling...he set his by the BBC radio back then at 5.30am every morning - that's a bit early for me. He stated downward pressure should be exerted just roll thumb across it so unless the mechanism is crap it should hold up to 20 turns a day see how that goes...

Impatiently he waits!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

gasket said:


> This might come off as a stupid question, but do you guys actually take off the watch to wind it or do you wind it on the go?


It`s not a stupid question if you don`t know and the answer is to take it off then wind it, it`s just easier. I also wind mine until it stops.


----------



## Richqqqq (Jan 15, 2013)

I got 51.5 hours reserve on a full wind!


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't recall the source, but the advice I read is to wind only when it's not on the wrist. Supposedly damage can occur to the stem and crown if you are applying pressure laterally against the crown (as you would when gripping the crown while the watch is strapped to your wrist).
I grip the crown just tight enough to spin the crown. When it reaches the end, if your grip (or pinch) is light enough, your finger and thumb will simply slip. After a while you'll observe how many turns it takes and instinctively slow down as you approach that number of turns.


----------

